# BEST 3D Target I have Ever Seen



## Hix (Aug 13, 2005)

*Another nice one*

Caribou looked a little too happy!!


----------



## Hix (Aug 13, 2005)

*another pic of Elk*


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

very nice targets, quite a bit of money wrapped up in just those


----------



## Abnoba (Mar 27, 2007)

13' Bigfoot at Redding, CA. NFAA Marked Yardage Nationals


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

without a doubt these are the nicest targets I've ever seen pictured

http://www.arawak3d.com/arawak.php?phpLang=en

please note: before anyone gets pissy, the bald eagle target is a real target but it isn't shot at, it was a commisioned piece for some guy


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice targets, also great shots!!!!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

nice pictures chunks ! I mean HIX


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

There is a guy out here in Orygun that makes targets for his own range. For antlers he uses ones that guys give him off kills or sheds. They are great lookin targets. I don't have any pics but they arent quite as nice as those. Very sweet!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Best 3D Target I have Ever Seen*

They are pretty nice. We have both.
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o238/SonnyThomas/standingelkat50rinehart.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o238/SonnyThomas/beddedelkat50rinehart.jpg


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Best 3D Target I have Ever Seen*

They are pretty nice. We have both.


----------



## marshman54 (Feb 9, 2007)

Is your buddy looking for an arrow or taking a pee in the back ground?


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

those are sweet


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

Dredly said:


> without a doubt these are the nicest targets I've ever seen pictured
> 
> http://www.arawak3d.com/arawak.php?phpLang=en
> 
> please note: before anyone gets pissy, the bald eagle target is a real target but it isn't shot at, it was a commisioned piece for some guy



I'm inclined to agree. That Zebra by the water feeding is flat out amazing. I really like the African stuff. I wonder what they are going for price wise and if they'd send it stateside? I suspect they would. 

Wonder how much he'd charge me for an elephant?

Does anyone know if Rhinehart acctually sells some of the stuff they carry to the R100?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

marshman54 said:


> Is your buddy looking for an arrow or taking a pee in the back ground?


This was a group I was taking pictures with some of our new targets. Here's the story. Target 48 was a long down hill shot at a feeding doe. Target 49 was the standing Elk, a long down hill shot, perhaps 52 yards. The Bedded Elk was in the wide open and slightly up hill and 45 yards. The 2 previous targets and then the bedded Elk is the open just plain fooled the shooter, yes, looking for the arrow. By the way, the numbers are right. This was a 50our 50 Rinehart 3D event. All total we have 72 Rineharts.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

marshman54 said:


> Is your buddy looking for an arrow or taking a pee in the back ground?


This was a group I was taking pictures with some of our new targets. Here's the story. Target 48 was a long down hill shot at a feeding doe. Target 49 was the standing Elk, a long down hill shot, perhaps 52 yards. The Bedded Elk was in the wide open and slightly up hill and 45 yards. The 2 previous targets and then the bedded Elk is the open just plain fooled the shooter, yes, looking for the arrow. By the way, the numbers are right. This was our 50 Rinehart 3D event. All total we have 72 Rineharts.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome targets...:wink:


----------



## 3D-Stu (Apr 23, 2003)

This was a target at the UK NFAS 3D Champs in Devon at the end of may. 

The Elk was out at 52 yards and the photo is taken from the shooting peg.

It doesn't show it but the rain was coming down almost horizontaly at the time.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

3D-Stu said:


> This was a target at the UK NFAS 3D Champs in Devon at the end of may.
> 
> The Elk was out at 52 yards and the photo is taken from the shooting peg.
> 
> It doesn't show it but the rain was coming down almost horizontaly at the time.


Dang, that looks just like the real thing here. Makes me start thinkin about huntin season.


----------



## UKMax3k (Apr 15, 2005)

Stu,
I shot that Elk at 45m. I had a lucky leg to take a sixteen. 
Christian


----------

